
BitBench – Visually dissect and analyze bit strings - adulau
https://github.com/zuckschwerdt/bitbench
======
the_clarence
That made me think about something else. How cool would it be to have a
program visually show you how a string is stored in memory?

This way you would be able to interactively see how unicode and different
runes are represented in bytes, how they are also abstractly represented in
your programming language array data structure, and how finally they are
stored on your little-endian system.

~~~
jahewson
> see how unicode and different runes are represented in bytes

I wish golang had never appropriated the term "rune". Runes are Viking
writing. Unicode has Code Points, not runes!

~~~
fao_
I'm sorry, what? Golang didn't appropriate the term Rune in reference to
Unicode. The term comes from Plan 9's UTF-8 handling library (libutf) which
was written by ken and pike, who invented UTF-8. Rob Pike went on to write Go,
which was heavily influenced by Plan9 C.

rune.c:2: "The authors of this software are Rob Pike and Ken Thompson."

[https://github.com/9fans/plan9port/blob/master/src/lib9/utf/...](https://github.com/9fans/plan9port/blob/master/src/lib9/utf/rune.c#L2)

~~~
jahewson
In that case I wish Plan 9 had never appropriated the term "rune" :p

------
heinrichf
From the README: "here is a hosted instance on
[http://triq.net/bitbench](http://triq.net/bitbench) "

------
vanderZwan
From the title I wondered if another person decided to implement their own
variant of Christopher Domas' ..cantor.dust.., which has never been released
to the public (despite initial promises). The only alternative I know if is
Veles.

[0]
[https://sites.google.com/site/xxcantorxdustxx/](https://sites.google.com/site/xxcantorxdustxx/)

[1]
[https://github.com/xoreaxeaxeax/..cantor.dust.](https://github.com/xoreaxeaxeax/..cantor.dust.).

[2] [https://codisec.com/veles/](https://codisec.com/veles/)

~~~
fao_
Are you sure that that program _ever_ worked and isn't just a bunch of mockup
images.

~~~
vanderZwan
The author showed it on conferences, so yes, I am sure.

